# Pictures of Cats at Last Year's Cat Show



## SeaBreeze (Apr 16, 2014)

Here are some pictures I took of cats at last year's cat show... 


*SPHYNX*







*MAINE COON*






*MAINE COON*






*MAINE COON*


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 16, 2014)

*PERSIAN*






*BRITISH SHORTHAIR*






*ABYSSINIAN*






*SPHYNX*


----------



## Ina (Apr 16, 2014)

Sea, I love kitties, but Michael says the litter box is too much hassle, and it's hard on our backs. Since he gives me so much, I don't feel right getting another cat. I still have my two pit bulls, a golden retriever, and my little yorkie. Plus my chickens!!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 16, 2014)

*PERSIAN*






*MAINE COON*






*OCICAT*






*OCICATS*


----------



## That Guy (Apr 17, 2014)

Cat Show . . .


----------



## GmaEllen (Apr 27, 2014)

Such gorgeous kitties.  It would be hard to judge them I feel.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 27, 2014)

Ina, you sound like you have your hands full already, don't blame your hubby for not wanting to add a cat to the mix.   Here's my little guy Loki.


----------



## Ina (Apr 27, 2014)

Sea, I don't blame Michael, he was the one who had to take care of the litter box. He was the cat lover in our family, and I grew to love the four or five kitties we have had, and each lived 18 to 22 years each. I would cat sit, but we don't know anyone how as cats.I just miss their particular way of giving love, and their funny antics. :bigwink:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 27, 2014)

I just got done changing out the litter in my cat's box, do that once a week.  Daily clean-up too.  I'm a cat lover, mine sleeps with me sometimes at night, and puts his 'arm' around my neck.

He gets crazy a couple of times a day, usually morning and night for 5-10 minutes, and does his 'wilding'...ears sucked back, jumping up to pounce on things, and running back and forth.  Then he chills out, and lounges around for the rest of the day.  He follows me from room to room like a puppy, often laying under my chair or near my feet.  I'm not thrilled about litter box duty, and wouldn't have more than one cat at a time anymore.


----------

